# My three black feral kittens



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

If you read my earlier posts you would know that I've been caring for three black feral kittens living under my home. Besides making sure that they had a good supply of food and fresh water I've been spending a lot of time with them. Six to eight hours a day. I think I have made good progress during the past few weeks. When I first started caring for them I did good to get within five feet of them. Little by little I've been gaining their trust and I can now pick them up and pet them. 

Wednesday, they will all go in for spay/neuter and health check up. I'm going to adopt one of them for myself, and continue fostering the other two for a few weeks. Since these are black kittens and with Halloween coming up I'll hold off any ideas of finding homes for them until next month sometime. Even then I'll be very carefull to make sure that they go to good homes.

I think I've done pretty good for them myself. It was suggested earlier that I take them to a shelter but I didn't care much for that idea. At least I'm giving them a chance to have a better life.

Dutchman


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Dutchman-

I, too, have chosen to adopt out the kittens myself. I put together little packets of information (mostly articles from http://www.littlebigcat.com), regarding behavior, feeding, indoors vs. outdoors, preparing for a new kitten, etc. This helps put the new owners mind at ease about any questions they may have, and helps you inform them on proper pet care. I also make sure they know they can call me at any time with questions or concerns, and highly recommend the Cat Forum to them for further information. Finally, I provide a pet adoption contract that I drafted myself. It covers most things to be concerned about, and is just something for my peace of mind. I can send it along to you, if you like, and see if it's something you want to use.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Dutchman, are you going through a program to do this? Because the kittens don't only need to be fixed, they need to be de-wormed, tested, vaccinated, given flea control, and if possible, microchipped.

Wait until the middle of next month to try and adopt them out. Make sure you screen people and charge an adoption fee to cover all of the above that I said.

Take Care,
Abhay


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Dutchman, I love black cats! I'm sure your vet will advise you about needed vaccines, etc. Congratulations on saving three little lives. I'm so glad the kittens had you to care for them. I envy you keeping that little black kitten.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

You are doing such a wonderful job, Dutchman - please let me know if I can help with scrreening the future forever parents of the kitties. I would love to share information if you are interested!
Best wishes and let us know on your progress!


----------

